# around mitchell



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

anyone want to meet up?

we will be getting up there this coming sat.

want to put out a HUGE spread, but there is only so much room in the trailer.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

you can fit a LOT of socks in a trailer


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

idk if this saturday will be that good...we just got done with a snow/ice storm that pushed all the birds south again and right now it is 2 degrees above zero...who knows what the birds are gunna do...


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

we will be around for a while.. at least a week.

and i have been looking at the weather, looks like things are gonna start to warm up fri.

as for dekes, ive got 70 dz ss, 27 flyers, gonna bring 3 dz floaters MIN, plus the other guy is bringing his spread. 30 +- dz north winds and as many shells on motion stakes that we can fit in the trailer..


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

well from the sound of it only 20 dz north winds.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

That is a hell of a spread you have there. I would figure with the weather warming up like that if you have a good spread out you might be able to pull in some MIGRATORS!!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Dude, sounds like what you really need is some labor to help put out the spread. Damn. Cut em up.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Haha ya i would definatly be willing to put my time and "hard" labor in to hunt that kind of spread.


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

haha anyone want to help with an 82 Doz fbs spread set up


----------



## SoDakGooseHunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Were are you setting up you spreads at. i could get my canadian trailor to put stuff in if can get an invite on a decoy session :lol:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

well its lookin like it is only gonna be 2 of us, but labor is not a problem. 
i am wanting to find a person or two that wants to combine spreads. @2000 peices would be awsome.


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

haha anyone want to help with an 82 Doz fbs spread set up 
Do you really have an 82dz FB spread. That would be bad [email protected]@


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

I'd join ya.
No decoys, but dog, blind, and work like a SOB.

```

```


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

no decoys???

and i forgot to mention we all ready have a dog.. a very good one.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

82 dozen FBs. Holy shat


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

I could bring 1500 texas rags........dont laugh......they are ALL on dowel rods. BAD ***!!!!!!!!

:withstupid:


----------



## dougdoug (Mar 12, 2009)

im hoping to hit up Mitchell area Sunday weather reports sound good


----------

